# custom size wheel barrels -- BBS LM



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

I have a set of BBS LM's in 17x7
BBS LM's are 2 piece (center piece + barrels -- which includes the lip)
I would like to get larger barrels maybe 8" or 8.5"
I checked with Kodiak Wheels and they do not make them.
Does anyone know another company that can make custom sized wheel barrels? I also checked with BBS and they don't sell the barrels seperately either.
Pics for clicks.


----------



## t101 (Jun 29, 2003)

I found this....
Anyone know of any others that do this?
http://www.weldcraftwheels.com/Wide.htm


----------

